# Joey at the Cottage! (super pic heavy)



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of your sweet Joey...hard to pick a favorite but I love the last two. I just had to ahhhh when I saw the Joey & kitty picture and that is a good pick for your desktop picture.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! What a cutie pie he is!!!!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh WOW Im headed back to look at them all again!!!! 
The water is crystal clear there  Beautiful. What a wonderful get away for all of you! I felt as though I was there through all the pics, and loved every single one.
I dont even have a favorite since they all told their own story. Love the new desktop pic and the one with you fishing at night with Joey at your side is also desktop worthy as they all are


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! I wish Gunner and I were there with you. Lots like fun was had by all.....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! I love the last one!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful Pictures*

Your pictures are just wonderful and Joey is so cute! What a Doll!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loved the pictures- they're all fantastic. You're little Joey is so cute and on his way to becoming a big boy.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

What beautiful pics!! Looks like he had a lot of fun


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW what fun, love all the pictures!
the new background is perfect.
Karen


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone so much! It really was so fun. He is now passed out and has been since we have gotten home! haha my little poooper<3


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww, looks like he had SO much fun! And he's getting so big!! =)


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Really, really enjoyed those!!! Thanks so much. I could almost imagine being there. Looks like everyone had a great vacation. joey is a doll. Wish he could meet my Emma.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I wanna go too.


----------



## Murphys Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

Sooooo cute !! I wish they could stay that little longer !! Your photos are amazing. Joey was in heaven I'm sure !! I must say I'm a little jealous myself...I would love to live there. So beautiful!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, he's getting so big and handsome! It looks like he definitely had a good time. Chester is jealous since he's never gotten to ride on a boat.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What fabulous pictures of Joey.....can't believe how much he's grown...he's quite the looker!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! And i knoww!! He is just growing like a weed! I noticed it alot more when we came home and he was laying in his ususal kitchen spot and he looked HUGE!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonderful pictures I have about 5 favorites. 

Joey is a doll and he had the best time, what a lucky fella!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures!!! So many terrific shots....Joey looks like he had a BLAST!!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pics! Would love some of the cooler weather you have.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too much fun. Great pictures of his visit to the lake. I'll be he can't wait to go back to all that fun.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures - I can't believe how grown-up Joey is looking! Where'd that baby go??? Loved the pictures, all of them - But I think my favorite was the kitty one or when he caught his tail. What a great time! No wonder he didn't want to leave!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your Joey is a living doll!!!! I have such puppy fever now. Beautiful scenery too but the subject matter - Joey- is the best of all.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice moments you have captured there, just beautiful.


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Great pictures. Joey is quite the handsome little guy. Skye is jealous as she hasn't been up north for a few weeks. Where is your cottage if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Great shots! Is he a show golden? He looks a lot like Cosmo.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved all the pics and Joey really is cutie, and there's never too many pics


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Aww LOVELY LOVELY LOVELY pics Jamm! He's growing up!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what GREAT pics! Loved the desktop choice and the pic of Joey catching his tail!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are great, such a cute boy, looks like we all had a great time.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Kwk said:


> Great pictures. Joey is quite the handsome little guy. Skye is jealous as she hasn't been up north for a few weeks. Where is your cottage if you don't mind me asking?


Ours is in Havelock, just east of Peterborough and also home of the 'havelock jamboree' one of the biggest north american country concerts! haha.. or so ive herd!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see Joey had a great time.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - he is just so gorgeous. He still has the puppy cuteness, but you can see he is going to be a gorgeous grown up dog. He definitely looks well loved. What a great set of photos. 

I'm also curious if he comes from a show champion line? (You've probably said this a million times, sorry!) Who is your breeder?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pictures and what a beautiful desktop that will make. :wavey:
But where are the rest of the pictures?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Wow - he is just so gorgeous. He still has the puppy cuteness, but you can see he is going to be a gorgeous grown up dog. He definitely looks well loved. What a great set of photos.
> 
> I'm also curious if he comes from a show champion line? (You've probably said this a million times, sorry!) Who is your breeder?


Thank you!!! And yes he does, his parents are both champs. His father is Ambertru's Hard 2B Humble (Logan) and his moms Ambertru's Wind in the Willows (Willow) Joeys grandfather(Logans father) is Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom. The breeder is Ambertu Goldens  Located just outside Pembrooke! haha 



AmbikaGR said:


> Great pictures and what a beautiful desktop that will make. :wavey:
> But where are the rest of the pictures?


Thank you! Yea i love the desktop it looks awsome, and haha oh you mean the other 200 pics of Joey? Haha well as tempted as i was to upload all of them, the rest and all of them are on his facebook! So if you want you can look at them by clickin the link in my sig hehe


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow! what a wonderful vacation!!! Beautiful photos and your Joey is just too adorable!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!!! What a great trip to the cottage!!! Joey is absolutely ADORABLE!!! I think he's going to even out-cute Molson in just a couple of months!!

I Love Love LOVE those pictures with the sunset - beautiful job!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you guys!! Yea i was SO happy to snap those sunset pics, for the one thats my new desktop i had to get my bro to throw rocks in at the end of the dock from behind me so Joey would go and look!! haha


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some awesome pictures and Joey is just the cutest pup. Cant pick a favorite out of all them. What a great trip and some great memories are captured. He is growing up so fast.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you!! I too think he is the cutest pup! As we all do with our own  haha <3


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I will have to make a mental note... Ambertru Goldens... if one day... (hopefully not for a long, long, long time though...)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I will have to make a mental note... Ambertru Goldens... if one day... (hopefully not for a long, long, long time though...)


You deffinatly should  Just because i love my Joey so much..... heres the link! to the site!
Ambertru Golden Retrievers located in Pembroke, Ontario, Canada.

When im older and am stable and ready for my next pup i'll deffinatly be going back to Connie


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What great pictures. The one with the cat made me laugh. I think I know what they were doing moments before because the cats ears look a little slimed. HA!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Our3dogs said:


> What great pictures. The one with the cat made me laugh. I think I know what they were doing moments before because the cats ears look a little slimed. HA!


LOL! You caught us! haha Yep before and after was sort of war between the two, but then mom yelled 'TREAT' and both of them perked up! Poor Jesse always gets wet after Joeys goober water mouth gets a hold of him!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Heartbreaking*

to see a puppy that gets no love or attention. 

Your pics are fabulous.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

OrdinaryEllen said:


> to see a puppy that gets no love or attention.
> 
> Your pics are fabulous.



Haha yea, that **** dog always bein a pain in the butt, no one around here likes him anyway :bowl: .... hehehe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is beautiful, and obviously a big part of your family. Precious.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awwww!! I just LOVED all the pics! Joey is turning into quite the handsome young man! He is ADORABLE! So many great memories for you two. I don't know if you're into scrapbooking, but these photos are definitely frame / album / scrapbook worthy! Thanks for sharing them!  Brightened my day!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you both! And im deffinatly getting most of them framed, once hes a year old im gunna make a scrap book for his first year of life


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, those are awesome pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time and I mean, how cute is Joey - he's adorable! I loved all the pictures...soooo great!!

Kim


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Wow, those are awesome pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time and I mean, how cute is Joey - he's adorable! I loved all the pictures...soooo great!!
> 
> Kim


Thank you so much! glad you enjoyed them


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Joey sure looks like a chum  He's gorgeous!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG he is soooooooooo cute!! Great shots, I did feel like I was there- tells a great story. I love the shots of you both together and adore the last one!


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever (Jul 28, 2010)

Too cute... I love the pictures. Looked like you both had a *blast*!! We are taking Roxy up to my in-laws cottage this weekend! She is close in age to Joey so I hope she enjoys it just as much. Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics... it has me that much more excited!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you guys!

And Roxy the retriever, Im sure your Roxy will love it!! They really love the freedom and the fresh air as you can see im sure haha. It was a pain the first couple of days because it rained, but once the suns out, youll have a blast! Upload your pics as well


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

What great pictures. Looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Darcy's mom said:


> What great pictures. Looks like everyone had a good time.


Deffinatly did  Thank you


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow! Joey is such a handsome boy. Give him a big hug for me. 
Man... I want to see more pictures, I kept scrolling for more.
Thanks for pictorial trip report and LOVE all the photos and my
favorite "rare moment", "waiting outside wet".


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

younggtx said:


> Wow! Joey is such a handsome boy. Give him a big hug for me.
> Man... I want to see more pictures, I kept scrolling for more.
> Thanks for pictorial trip report and LOVE all the photos and my
> favorite "rare moment", "waiting outside wet".


Thank you! It was deffinatly hard to chose favourites!


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

I couldn't see most of the pics  It says this person moved or deleted this image... That happens to me a lot with pic on here


----------

